# IFFGD to be Charity of the Day, Sept. 26, 2009



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

IFFGD will be the featured Charity of the Day on GoodSearch.com on Saturday, September 26, 2009 (maybe starting late Friday depending on your time zone)http://www.facebook.com/IFFGD?_fb_noscript=1Let's hope for increased public awareness of IBS and other functional GI and motility disorders, and increased funding for research, education and support. I am encouraging others in my life-- both those close to others with IBS/GI disorders as well as sympathetic and interested people without IBS-- to click through the site to IFFGD on that day and learn more. Please consider doing the same.If you miss the day that IFFGD's logo is featured, you can still support IFFGD or any other US non profit at no extra cost and at any time through GoodSearch. See the above link from IFFGD's Facebook page, or my posts in the Websites and Services Forum here for details.


----------

